# Scrapbooking



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

my mom ordered me a 2000 pieces scrapbook set from memories direct, ive always wanted to get into scrapbooking but always keeping saying no because i'll end up spending tons of money, but i couldnt take it anymore  Any other scrapbookers out there?


----------



## Angelab (Nov 26, 2005)

he, he, he, Oh yeah. I have probably spent roughly $500.00 on scrabbooking just since Oct. 1 when my oldest son got married. That is a bit unusual for me but he was the first of my kids to get married so I got a little carried away.


----------



## Fibi's Mommy (Nov 28, 2005)

Hee! I'm a scrapbooker too. My stepmom used to be a Creative Memories consultant, so needless to say the habit was supported for a long time. It's a great pasttime and such a wonderful thing to do with a group of people or even one friend. My stepmom holds a scrapbooking getaway once a year where everyone rides up to a huge cabin with all our scrapbooking stuff and we crop all weekend long. It ends up being really inexpensive too, because there are about 10 people in the cabin (huge cabin...everyone has a bed), but it' only about $30 per person for the weekend.


----------



## ChihuaMomma202 (Sep 30, 2005)

Me Im a scrapbooker.. Ive got a whole room thats nothing but scrapbooks.. LOL Love it.. Just gives me more reason to take photos and lord knows I love too


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

That's another thing that sounds like fun to do!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm a scrapbooker


----------



## peanutnpepper (Nov 8, 2005)

I scrap too!


----------



## ChiChiMomma (Jul 15, 2005)

It sounds like so much fun! The memories direct website had a great deal too


----------



## ddansik (Dec 26, 2005)

It is alot of fun I do ton's of it


----------



## suzyb (Sep 10, 2005)

aw i always want to scrapbook for my chi's but am too lazy... arghh i wish i had more motivation and especially more time.


----------



## Vanessa (May 16, 2005)

Don't get me started on scrapbooking LOL. I absolutely love it. That is why I work where I do. And I get to teach a scrapbooking class.

It is definately a expensive hobby to get into. I have invested tons on money into it.


----------

